# Rimsky Korsakov Orchestration book audio files



## slidemasterx (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm currently working with the Rimsky Korsakov Orchestration book and have been using the audio files on project gutenberg. I think that the melodies on the recordings are not very clear since they are midi files. How did you go about studying this book? Does anyone have a better solution for the audio?


----------



## Rodney Money (Jul 22, 2015)

I wish I could help you more. I know I look 18 in my picture, lol, but I am so old school when it comes to studying those books. I just read the score examples they provide and hear it automatically in my head. I am wondering though, YouTube can be absolutely wonderful. Couldn't you just look up the examples there and hear them performed live?


----------



## slidemasterx (Jul 22, 2015)

It would have been ok if the scores in the book show the entire pieces. Most of them are somewhere in the middle of the piece. If I had the full scores in hand, it would be easier to just listen to them on youtube.


----------



## all ears (Jul 22, 2015)

There is a multimediarized version of Rimsky Korsakov's book at the old Northern Sounds forum (see here: http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/forumdisplay.php/77-Principles-of-Orchestration-Online).
Not sure how faithful it is to the original and whether it all still works, but Gary Garritan who did that project a long long time ago invested considerable effort in it. Good old times...

It would be great if this online version could somehow be revived.


----------



## slidemasterx (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for the link. The sound from their examples definitely sounds better than the one on project gutenberg.


----------



## almound (Aug 27, 2015)

slidemasterx said:


> It would have been ok if the scores in the book show the entire pieces. Most of them are somewhere in the middle of the piece. If I had the full scores in hand, it would be easier to just listen to them on youtube.


Most of Rimsky Korsakov's examples are taken from his opera. I've been collecting his scores, as well as audio of his operas, to some day put together a listenable version of his Orchestration. In lieu of me somehow finding time to do that, one can achieve much the same eduction just listening to his opera. Try The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh first, quite enjoyable ().


----------



## pavolbrezina (Sep 14, 2015)

I had idea of transcribing whole Korsakov examples from this book into MIDI and mockups for VSL. I have first book completed in midi and also as mockups projects. But VSL doesnt responded to this cooperation till now (it is about two years I think). Maybe someone will be interested in future...

Example


----------

